# Elektra micro casa lever steam wand



## Jojo7 (Jun 17, 2021)

I have just had my Elektra micro casa coffee machine repaired and the steam wand sounds awful and no longer frothy milk. On full it sounds very high pitched screeching and produces zero froth.

Am I doing something wrong? It used to work perfectly.


----------



## RoninVan (Apr 21, 2021)

I can't be sure but on my old Oscar I had the same problem and after many attempts at correcting the problem it turned out the steam wand control valve wasn't fully opening. This meant I was getting lower pressure than intended. All the time I mistakenly thought I had too much pressure! When I replaced the worn out valve for the steam wand, it worked beautifully again with much more pressure, and was back to being relatively quiet. Certainly not screeching.

Good luck in resolving your problem.


----------

